# Hurricane Ike



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

we live here on the Tx Gulf Coast and it looks as if we just might have to plan on leaving for this one. Right now we are shown to be right in the "cone of probilty"(for us that means that in the morning at 10:00 our city will decide IF we will be on Mandatory evc)

Of course it is still a wait and see,day to day.....untill as it gets closer to the week end.

Any other Outbackers in this area? Be Safe ...Be Carefull


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm up here in San Antonio and they have told us that we can expect 40-75 mph winds and rain ... guess its time to get the old Cinder Blocks out and at least try to prevent the outback from rolling around toooo much in the storage facility...


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

One thing nice about living in hurricane country - you're given ample opportunity to get out of its way.

It's different here in earthquake country - surprise, surprise surprise!


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

We have been dealing with the outer bands from Ike most of the afternoon today Its been very windy and very rainy. At the 11:00 news tonight it looks like Ike is turning back north again. I was down to the beach this evening and I could not belive how calm the gulf was. I bet it will be different in the morning.

Stay safe!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sending positive thoughts to all of you!
Hoping that you all stay safe and out of harm's way


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope everyone stays safe.

...now, about those "it's 80 degrees and we're camping in March" comments.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

luckylynn, where are you? We winter at Fulton (Rockport) so we're watching closely - we have some mighty good friends down there...

Sluggo


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Keep safe and try to keep us posted


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Prepping at work and receiving some early evacuees requiring assistance (medical or otherwise). Just cancelled the reservations for the campground for this weekend since I am going to mandatory emergency shifts in the next 36 to 48 hours. I work in San Marcos, live in Austin and projections are for up to 70 mph winds, lots of rain, and possible tornados. A tornado hit our police department in January 2007. Not fun!







We are in flash flood country (lots of rock in the Central Texas Hill Country). I will start prep tonight at home since I will be unable to get home in a few days when this thing hits.

I just moved the Outback to a covered storage spot on August 1st. Some relief, but you worry about everything when stuff like this moves through. We grew up in Houston and Baytown and have rode out a good many hurricanes and tropical storms. You can never be over-prepared. Good luck to everyone in Ike's path.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Good luck to all in Ike's path, we're thinking of you!!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I live in Portland TX (across the bay from Corpus Christi). Our OB is packed, hooked up and ready to roll at 6AM. Not looking forward to the traffic. I've got 20 gal of extra fuel to get me to my friends place in Hondo. We are looking at CAT 2 winds here. Wish me luck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Paul said:


> I live in Portland TX (across the bay from Corpus Christi). Our OB is packed, hooked up and ready to roll at 6AM. Not looking forward to the traffic. I've got 20 gal of extra fuel to get me to my friends place in Hondo. We are looking at CAT 2 winds here. Wish me luck.


You got it.. Good luck to you and everyone else down there.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Paul said:


> I live in Portland TX (across the bay from Corpus Christi). Our OB is packed, hooked up and ready to roll at 6AM. Not looking forward to the traffic. I've got 20 gal of extra fuel to get me to my friends place in Hondo. We are looking at CAT 2 winds here. Wish me luck.


Chief, bless you and all in the path. I know Portland well. Glad we're not down there yet. Our friends on SPI packed their new CL C and headed for Mission. Good choice traffic wise, but hope it's far enough inland.

Sluggo


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

luckylynn said:


> we live here on the Tx Gulf Coast and it looks as if we just might have to plan on leaving for this one. Right now we are shown to be right in the "cone of probilty"(for us that means that in the morning at 10:00 our city will decide IF we will be on Mandatory evc)
> 
> Of course it is still a wait and see,day to day.....untill as it gets closer to the week end.
> 
> Any other Outbackers in this area? Be Safe ...Be Carefull


Thanks to all for the Good Wishes ...Please keep them up as right now they say that IKE will come right over the top of us.
We will be leaveing in just a few minutes. Just have to load the ice chest and dogs.

Will post again when it is safe for us to come back and we have power.

Thanks again .........Lynn


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

To all my former neighbors down Lake Jackson way, you are in our thoughts and prayers. Stay safe, be wise, and let us know what you need when this is done.

Be well.
Carl


----------



## akelleytx (Jul 23, 2008)

We are here in San Antonio from Galveston County. Staying at Blazing Star. There are about five Outbacks here. Really did not want to have a hurricane to attend a informal outbackers rally. We will hope for the best otherwise we will be calling our Outback home sweet home.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

This may be too late to help anyone. I watched the news and they said all rv parks are filled.
If anyone needs a place to park their RV (I have 30 amp power available) call me. I also have 2 extra bedrooms in the house if needed.
We're located west of Austin between Marble Falls and Burnet real close to Inks Lake State Park.

Good luck to all, Glenn 512 756-4757


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Please, everyone, stay safe.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> This may be too late to help anyone. I watched the news and they said all rv parks are filled.
> If anyone needs a place to park their RV (I have 30 amp power available) call me. I also have 2 extra bedrooms in the house if needed.
> We're located west of Austin between Marble Falls and Burnet real close to Inks Lake State Park.
> 
> Good luck to all, Glenn 512 756-4757


wow,now that is Outbacker thru and thru. You made me cry. Thanks for such a generous offer to other Outbackers....keep us posted


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

Thinking of everyone in Ike's path, and hoping all will be well and that nobody gets hurt - stuff can be replaced eventually..

I do have to say, though, that after reading the locations of our Texan OBers, I'm now 'homesick' for Texas!

Stay as safe as you can, y'all, and please keep us posted..

Lynne (in Maryland now, but a former resident of Kempner, Hondo, San Antonio, and San Angelo..)


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Lynne in MD said:


> Thinking of everyone in Ike's path, and hoping all will be well and that nobody gets hurt - stuff can be replaced eventually..
> 
> I do have to say, though, that after reading the locations of our Texan OBers, I'm now 'homesick' for Texas!
> 
> ...


Hondo - the only place I've ever seen that had a combination Gun shop and Liquor store, even had a drive thru.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

GlenninTexas said:


> Hondo - the only place I've ever seen that had a combination Gun shop and Liquor store, even had a drive thru.


And the only place I've ever seen where the McDonald's looks like a cowboy saloon... Nice town though, we liked it when we lived there.

I'm watching the weather channel now, and hoping everyone is doing okay...

Lynne


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

raynardo said:


> One thing nice about living in hurricane country - you're given ample opportunity to get out of its way.
> 
> It's different here in earthquake country - surprise, surprise surprise!


Same here, in tornado country. Not a lot of advance warning - maybe a few minutes. Our sirens went off last night about 10:15 PM, as a tornado was detected by Doppler radar. I didn't hear that it touched down anywhere, but it's kinda strange, for September.

Ike's remnants are supposed to hit here tomorrow, late, to continue four straight days of rain. We got 2.6 inches yesterday and last night. They say Ike will dump anothr 3-4 inches - and it is raining now, as I type.

This has been a strange weather year. Plenty of rain. Plenty of cool (only a couple days over 90 degrees). It's been pleasant - but very wet (we're about 6-7 inches over our annual rainfall, already).

Mike


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello to all you wonderfull OB's..........this is our first day of power (since Sept. 12) and let me tell you it is wonderfull. We are truely Blessed because we did not have any major damage to our home and none to the OB.

As of right now my internet is only on part-time,as is my house phone and cell phone.

We surely hope that ALL the other OB's from this area are all safe and sound ..........If anyone has heard from any of them Please post. I will check back in sometime this week end.

Thanks for all the Prayers and Best Wishes...............Lynn


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

So glad that you are safe and you home and Outback are intact! Sorry, I haven't heard from anyone else but look forward to and pray that their news is as good as yours!


----------

